# Two questions please for Staffpad iPad users



## jaketanner (May 28, 2021)

Hi. 

*Question 1:* Does anyone have a concern with the amount of pressure needed to erase using the Apple Pencil? I see the glass bend a bit (new ipad pro), and started using the icon to erase...any long term issues with pressure erasing?

*Question 2:* Is there a list of stock instruments and their articulations? Can't seem to find it (I am new to SP and iPad, so navigation is a bit slow). Basically how many instruments are in the ensemble patches and what articulations are there.

Thanks.


----------



## Gabriel2013 (May 28, 2021)

I have had the same concern and start using the double tap option to erase. Also if you can sync a Bluetooth keyboard by holding the “e” it will trigger the eraser and by releasing the key it turns off. I found this very effective when staffpad doesn’t recognise the handwriting.
As far as I know it doesn’t exist. This is something that I have been wating since the beginning, specially on Berlin and Cinesamples.
Cheers
g


----------



## jaketanner (May 28, 2021)

Gabriel2013 said:


> I have had the same concern and start using the double tap option to erase. Also if you can sync a Bluetooth keyboard by holding the “e” it will trigger the eraser and by releasing the key it turns off. I found this very effective when staffpad doesn’t recognise the handwriting.
> As far as I know it doesn’t exist. This is something that I have been wating since the beginning, specially on Berlin and Cinesamples.
> Cheers
> g


I have an Apple magic keyboard...the smaller version that comes with an iMac. I upgraded to the full size magic keyboard so I've been using that one as my main...the small one pairs perfectly and responsive. So I can hold E and it will erase if I touch the pencil? I am also having troulbe writing dynamics in, and often just insert text.

I actually have a third question if you know the answer. With the stock instruments, have you noticed any dynamic discrepancy? The horn mp seems far too loud against the winds. I can mess with the dynamics until it sounds right, but then I fear it will alter the score for the live musicians...so basically, how accurate is the dynamic playback of the stock OR third party libraries? Thanks.


----------



## jaketanner (May 28, 2021)

Gabriel2013 said:


> I have had the same concern and start using the double tap option to erase.


I didn't know that was possible...that is so easy, I will use that instead, thanks. I did have it set to lasso, but this is much more useful.


----------



## rsg22 (May 28, 2021)

I haven't used the stock horn, but to avoid messing with the written dynamics, you can either change the overall volume for a specific instrument, or use the automation layers to dynamically change volume and/or expression for an instrument. Neither of which will affect anything actual players will see on the score.


----------



## jaketanner (May 28, 2021)

rsg22 said:


> I haven't used the stock horn, but to avoid messing with the written dynamics, you can either change the overall volume for a specific instrument, or use the automation layers to dynamically change volume and/or expression for an instrument. Neither of which will affect anything actual players will see on the score.


Was hoping to get a sense of actual dynamics...like in my DAW I can get a good idea. mp is mp...but in SP it seems like they're slightly off. Maybe I just need to get used to it.


----------



## rsg22 (May 28, 2021)

I have read sporadic reports about certain dynamic layers in certain instruments being a bit off. I don't recall specifics however.


----------



## jonathanparham (May 29, 2021)

jaketanner said:


> Was hoping to get a sense of actual dynamics...like in my DAW I can get a good idea. mp is mp...but in SP it seems like they're slightly off. Maybe I just need to get used to it.


i notice this among all the libraries Stock, Spitfire, Orchestral Tools, Cinesamples


----------



## Bereckis (May 31, 2021)

jaketanner said:


> I didn't know that was possible...that is so easy, I will use that instead, thanks. I did have it set to lasso, but this is much more useful.


Where do I set this specifically? With me I can only double-click for activate. Thank you.


----------



## Bereckis (May 31, 2021)

Bereckis said:


> Where do I set this specifically? With me I can only double-click for activate. Thank you.


Has been clarified. I only have Pencil 1!


----------



## jaketanner (May 31, 2021)

Bereckis said:


> Has been clarified. I only have Pencil 1!


Ah yeah..pencil 2 is a must have. They're not that expensive.


----------



## brandowalk (May 31, 2021)

Many people comment on the hard pressure required to erase. It bothered me for a first days when I started out. At some point muscle memory kicked in and it became no big deal and quite efficient. You might try sticking with it for a bit. 

If there is a double tap method… I find it not too hard to accidentally trigger it, so that could be an issue.


----------



## dcoscina (May 31, 2021)

I use the Paperlike screen protector and I feel more secure when I'm pressing to delete a note or note stem. I also like the feel of the pencil as it moves across the surface (pun intended) of the iPad. Feels more like writing to paper than a glass tablet.


----------



## jaketanner (May 31, 2021)

brandowalk said:


> Many people comment on the hard pressure required to erase. It bothered me for a first days when I started out. At some point muscle memory kicked in and it became no big deal and quite efficient. You might try sticking with it for a bit.
> 
> If there is a double tap method… I find it not too hard to accidentally trigger it, so that could be an issue.


My concern is for the life of the iPad. That pressure over time can’t be good for the glass.


----------



## jaketanner (May 31, 2021)

dcoscina said:


> I use the Paperlike screen protector and I feel more secure when I'm pressing to delete a note or note stem. I also like the feel of the pencil as it moves across the surface (pun intended) of the iPad. Feels more like writing to paper than a glass tablet.


But doesn’t that still bend the glass? I have a matte protector also but still notice the bend


----------

